# Hat Looms



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Just made a simple hat off one of these yesterday and wondered if anyone knew simple ways to add interest to hats made on a hat loom. I have 4 very simple plastic looms all in different sizes and i dont know how to do anything with then other than a simple knit. Have any ideas? Can cables be done on a loom? Ribbing? I really have no clue. Oh i also have a large straight double knit loom (if you knit every row you see the knit loops on both sides instead of just one) somewhere in my craft room lol.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi

That sounds like a knifty knitter.
I have those , both the rectangular & round looms.

I have cataracts & cant read normal printed books & such so I have been getting all instructions from u-tube videos. I especially like Isela Phelps.

She covers basic stitches, knit,purl,garter. Ribbing, I think is just a matter of how many times you wrap the yarn around the peg.As an example, wrap yarn around the peg 4 times, & lift over 3 of the wraps. Im not sure about cables, I havent checked in to that yet.

Im still new to this myself . Ive made scarves, a couple of hats . I have a few blankets in progress, I just have to join some sections together..

Mostly, it seems to me with loom knitting you have to know the different ways to wrap.
I like working with the e-wrap, it can be done on both straight & round looms.
One I think its called the s-wrap,it can only be done on the straight ,or rectangular loom, It produces a stockinette looking stitch on both sides.

Just google, or go to u-tube, basic stitches in loom knitting, how to create a flat panel on a round loom, & a bunch of videos will pop up, anyways thats what I do,

Ive also made leg warmers, I think socks can be made on looms as well.

Im toying with the idea of making sweaters on round looms, & will give it a try when I get a few of my blankets done


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Trinity3 said:


> Hi
> 
> That sounds like a knifty knitter.
> I have those , both the rectangular & round looms.
> ...


Wow lots of things to try! I wouldnt have thought to try youtube. Im a bit hard of hearing so it gets fustrating to try to listent ot hem if there are other people or things going on since they dont caption most of them. I can generally do video fine if i wait till im alone so i willa bsolutly check her out. 

Thats great you have so many projects going . I look forward to trying ribbed leg warmers on my smaller round loom. Im horrendous with double point needles so loom is my only way of making rounds easily as im also not so great working on connected needles in the round. Thank you for the advie its a great starting point for me in making more complex projects.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I have recently bought these types of looms and I recently received a sock loom she has youtube videos on socklooming but it shows different types of stitches. I am trying to knit my first sock and its much easier than regular knitting for me since I have issues with my hands. I am sure I will be finding many diofferent thigns to try as I go along .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGdgZlf9GVc[/ame] here's one


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Hellow HOTW . On my way tot he link thank you!


----------

